# Mollies Head roting....



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Well my one mollie had popeye( no idea how to spell) and i was treating her for it but now i woke up to a deformed head. Its like it's caved in. Any ideas on what it is? I know I can't save her (she is still alive) But i do not want the others to get what she has. What should i be medicating my tank for?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Here are some pictures....


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

She in a bad way.
Not much information on concaved heads.
It can be parasites like hole in the head but never heard of a livebearer getting it.
Is she flicking and rubbing.
Could she of damage her head on something in the tank?
How long has her head been like this.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry forgot has she suffered from mouth fungus flexibactor columnaris as that can rot the head away.Is the head fluffy in appearance.
Mouth fungus looks like the lips are bleached out, cottony strands, or fluffy looking mouth.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.articledepot.co.uk/article-29320.htm


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

No mouth fungas, cotton on her. Its very odd. She is still alive (witch it amazing). She does not rub on anything but she is showing stress ie. clamped fins at the moment. It does not look like any more fish have developed this side body thing(the black male has it) not the head thing. I dont think she could have goten herself cought on anything the tanks almost 3 years old and i have not put anythign new in there for a ong time.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

When you say the side body thing do you mean fluffy white patches, or bleached out patches.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

There are absolutely no flufy patchens on the fish. Bleached out patches prity much sums it up.....


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bleached out patches can mean bacterial to parasites.
So if the fish are not flicking and rubbing against object, I would treat as columnaris.
In uk we use myxazin by waterlife and pimafix for columnaris.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I alredy treated the water with primafic and melifix and it did not work. Then i tried the parisite meds.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Melafix is no good on columnaris.
You need the waterlife med myxazin, and pimafix added as well.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profiles/disease/freshwater/columnaris.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Louise163, just to let you know, you can edit a post you already made if you wish to add more information. That way you don't have to post 3 times in a row just to add a sentence.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok, thanks.


----------

